# [SOLVED] Overheating  HP pavilion dv6

## Pes88

Hi! 

I am having problem with overheating in my laptop HP Pavilion dv6. In this machine I have either Ubuntu and Gentoo. Gentoo has a average temperature (without performing any task) around 55/60 degrees, while Ubuntu has a temperature around 40/45. As you can see there is remarkable difference and I am worried of hardware damage due to the high temperature. Moreover, when I emerge a package, of course, the situation gets worse. The temperature quickly reaches 90  degrees with peaks of 110°   :Shocked:  ;  the hight temperature for my pc is 87 , while the critical one is 105. 

To try to reduce this problem I set the MAKEOPTS="-j1"  instead of -j9 ( i have an i7 ) and this avoid to have a temperature higher than 100°.

The fan is working, ( I make noise ) I cannot understand what causes this problem,. I tried to use the Ubuntu kernel configuration on gentoo, but it did change anything. I tested with different kernels  (3.2 to 3.6.8 ) same problem.  I retrieved this data by using lm_sensors. 

I set in the kernel acpi and cpu_scaling on demand, I followed the tutorial online. 

How can I check if the fun is working properly? 

Is only the ACPI in charge of power management?

----------

## aCOSwt

 :Evil or Very Mad:  I have always had temperature problems with pavillons ! Always ! Whatever the release, running FreeBSD OS.

This being said, you can watch two additional things.

1/ The BIOS can control the fans. It has frequently different profiles for this, enabling early / late response time to temperature variations.

In order to do this, it interacts with io ports that can also be controlled by the OS generally via the smbus driver.

When booting (with default boot parameters) Linux will automatically understand that this area is already controlled by the bios and will not install a conflicting driver, leaving to the bios the responsibility to control.

This safe behavior can nevertheless be overridden on the boot command line by setting acpi_enforce_resources=lax forcing the linux driver to install.

I understand that you copied your kernel configurations, please make sure that the above parameter is not set in both cases.

2/ Apart from the kernel, assuming both versions identical / both boot parameters identical, are the services launched at boot time identical ? Can you ensure this by checking rc-update show on both ?

----------

## _______0

have u tried scrapping the dust on the heatsink??

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1/ The BIOS can control the fans. It has frequently different profiles for this, enabling early / late response time to temperature variations.
> 
> In order to do this, it interacts with io ports that can also be controlled by the OS generally via the smbus driver.
> ...

 

Unfortunately, I don't have a BIOS which allows me to retrieve or modify information about the fan. I'd like to see the fan velocity but I have no idea how to retrieve this values! I tried using sensors_detect but it hasn't found any. 

Today I've done another test, I compiled chromium in Ubuntu inside a gentoo chroot session. The max temperature was 67°!   :Shocked:  That's amazing, in Gentoo for the same task is 85/90. 

There is definitely some thing wrong but I cannot figure out what, and I don't have idea where to start to address this problem. 

Gentoo dmesg : http://bpaste.net/show/65865/

Ubunut dmesg : http://bpaste.net/show/65866/

this is the output of acpitools -e : 

```

  Kernel version : 3.6.8-gentoo   -    ACPI version : 20120711

  -----------------------------------------------------------

  Battery #1     : present

    Remaining capacity : 4445 mAh, 83.63%, 02:53:58

    Design capacity    : 5315 mAh

    Last full capacity : 5315 mAh

    Present rate       : 1533 mA

    Charging state     : discharging

    Battery type       : rechargeable 

    Model number       : 4679 mAh

    Serial number      : MO06062

  AC adapter     : off-line 

  Fan            : <not available>

  CPU type               : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz 

  Min/Max frequency      : 1200/2301 MHz

  Current frequency      : 1200 MHz

  Frequency governor     : ondemand 

  Freq. scaling driver   : acpi-cpufreq 

  Cache size             : 1200.000 KB

  Bogomips               : 4589.54 

  Bogomips               : 4589.54 

  Bogomips               : 4589.54 

  Bogomips               : 4589.54 

  Bogomips               : 4589.54 

  Bogomips               : 4589.54 

  Bogomips               : 4589.54 

  Bogomips               : 4589.54 

  Function Show_CPU_Info : could not read directory /proc/acpi/processor/

  Make sure your kernel has ACPI processor support enabled.

  Thermal info   : <not available>

   Device       S-state   Status   Sysfs node

  ---------------------------------------

  1. P0P1         S4    *disabled  

  2. KBD0         S3    *enabled   pnp:00:08

  3. PS2M         S3    *disabled  pnp:00:09

  4. EHC1         S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1d.0

  5. EHC2         S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1a.0

  6. XHC          S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:14.0

  7. HDEF         S0    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1b.0

  8. RP01         S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.0

  9. PXSX         S4    *disabled  

  10. RP02        S4    *disabled  

  11. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  12. RP03        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.2

  13. PXSX        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:08:00.0

  14. RP04        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.3

  15. PXSX        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:0a:00.0

  16. RP05        S4    *disabled  

  17. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  18. RP06        S5    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.5

  19. PXSX        S5    *disabled  pci:0000:0b:00.0

  20. RP07        S4    *disabled  

  21. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  22. RP08        S4    *disabled  

  23. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  24. PEG0        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:01.0

  25. PEGP        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:01:00.0

  26. PEG1        S4    *disabled  

  27. PEG2        S4    *disabled  

  28. PEG3        S4    *disabled  

  29. LID0        S3    *enabled 

```

----------

## Pes88

Solved!!! 

The problem was due to optimus technology. If bumblebee is not well-configured the nvidia card is active all time and it consumes energy and overheats the computer. 

I don't use at all that card so I decided to disable it. I installed the bbswithc module , and I updated  /etc/conf.d/modules with this two lines : 

```

modules="bbswitch"

module_bbswitch_args="load_state=0"

```

Now, when I start the pc the card is automatically disabled.   :Very Happy: 

```

cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch 

0000:01:00.0 OFF

```

This thread has been really useful : https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=136933

----------

